# Air Freshener?



## Tone (Oct 25, 2005)

Just wondering what ones, if any, you all use?

I normally have a a Magic tree stuck somewhere in car. 
I tried out a YankeeCandle Carjar which was quite pleasent but only lasted around a month


----------



## darren_rallye (Dec 20, 2005)

Poppy corals are great, but at the mo' I have a homemade magic tree...


----------



## AdyUK (Dec 14, 2005)

I had a blue smiley face called Pongo a while back but when you first open them, the strength of the scent almost burns your eyes out!

Currently dont have anything.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

only thing i use is autoglym air freshner (spray bottle), well when the new car smell has gone


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

182_blue said:


> only thing i use is autoglym air freshner (spray bottle), well when the new car smell has gone


Do you keep the cars long enough for the new car smell to go?? lol


----------



## Zorba_the_greek (Nov 9, 2005)

donnyboy said:


> Do you keep the cars long enough for the new car smell to go?? lol


lol very good point sir!


----------



## Throbbe (Oct 27, 2005)

I just keep the car clean.  Mixture of product smells is enough.


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Im sure i read on Autopia or Megs US forum that someone puts dryer sheets under the rear seats for a hidden but fresh smell?

Never tried it but might be worth a go....


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

donnyboy said:


> Do you keep the cars long enough for the new car smell to go?? lol


funny that, i have had the one bottle for 15 years LOL

seriously tho i only bought the bottle for the polo


----------



## richardw (Dec 23, 2005)

Neutrogena gel.

Quite a nice neutral "new car" smell.

Richard


----------



## ROB WOODHOUSE (Nov 13, 2005)

Always use Magic Tree New Car Scent 1.99 from Halfords 64p from asda guess where I get mine from


----------



## Hudson (Dec 18, 2005)

Same as 182 blue... AG Freshner in the spray bottle.


----------



## drainaudio (Jan 18, 2006)

HI..
Another vote for the AG freshner in the spray bottle - smells great.


----------



## VW_Bora (Nov 3, 2005)

I use Holts Odor Kill, Pine Fresh. Does the job nicely. Also comes in an orange scent I think.


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

AG Autofresh for me too (although I do have the Aromatek unit now). To me a magic tree is too pungent and makes car interiors smell like a cheap hooker's panties...but that's just my opinion!

Ben


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

BenP said:


> To me a magic tree is too pungent and makes car interiors smell like a cheap hooker's panties...but that's just my opinion!
> 
> Ben


Not smelt them yet Ben :lol:

Is the Autofresh a trade-range product?

Alex


----------



## darren_rallye (Dec 20, 2005)

did nobody like my homemade magictree?!?! lol


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

Alex L said:


> Not smelt them yet Ben :lol:
> 
> Is the Autofresh a trade-range product?
> 
> Alex


Alex, you must have smelt a Magic Tree, everyone has.....................

Wait a minute......I know what you mean now..........they're, um, kinda highly perfumed, allegedly !

Dave


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

Alex L said:


> Is the Autofresh a trade-range product?


It's both retail and trade - Halfords sell the retail version in 500ml trigger head bottles (it's got the Autoglym square in a kind of pea-green colour). RRP is £4.99.

Ben


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

AG Autofresh on other peoples cars here. (Trade size one comes in a litre and makes 25 litres, that should last some time!)


Clio smells nice after Z10'ing the seats and using Megs Interior QD so i leave it at that.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

we could get some in as a sample then send it out in concentrate if anybody is interested ...


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

BenP said:


> It's both retail and trade - Halfords sell the retail version in 500ml trigger head bottles (it's got the Autoglym square in a kind of pea-green colour). RRP is £4.99.
> 
> Ben


is that for the cheap hookers panties as well:lol: :lol:


----------



## stewie (Dec 20, 2005)

I used to use AG autofresh, especially in the cars where I used to work. Whilst I have nothing against it, the smell now brings back bad memories!

My Vec C doesn't need an airfreshener yet, but the Vec B will be getting a Yankee Candle carjar 'Leather'.


----------



## steeleez (Jan 10, 2006)

Neutragena gel for me.


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

AG Autofresh No.47 for normal every day vehicles.

If they are ready bad i give them a dose of thermal fogging.










Dave


----------



## steeleez (Jan 10, 2006)

Thermal fogging? Tell me more DPN.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Ag autofreh bouqet scent :thumb: trade makes 25 litres


----------



## stewie (Dec 20, 2005)

Is that the water or oil based fogger?

I have the oil based one at work. I don't use it that much as we only have the 'cherry' fragrance which I find a bit sickly.


----------



## speed-demon (Jan 11, 2006)

DPN said:


> AG Autofresh No.47 for normal every day vehicles.
> 
> If they are ready bad i give them a dose of thermal fogging.
> 
> ...


Nice anti theft device. Fire some pepper spray out on to the dirty villains! :devil:


----------



## steeleez (Jan 10, 2006)

Used the tunble dryer sheet method someone mentioned on this thread, works a treat!!


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Just bought a sachet of stuff which you stick under the seat. Can't for the life of me remember the name but Zorba suggested it. Bit sweet & sickly but keeps the Vectra smelling OK  

The 205 tends to smell like an "old" car so a quick squirt of Megs Odour Remover now & then.


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

i bought myself a Ambi-pure car freshener,and buy the fargranced oils from the aromatherpy shop and use them to refill the bottle,cheap as chips:lol:


----------



## stumpy (Nov 3, 2005)

Cant beat ten or twenty dog ends ground out in the front footwell and rubbed all over the headlining.Im sure thats the odour that some people are after. It just amazes me when you get in to a smokers car how they can put up with the smell.Anyway at the minute i have one of those fragranced oil things that you stick on the vents.My lad brought me it for xmas so i would feel guilty if i didnt use it.Mostly do not use anything though as most car smellies(to me)are sickly sweet smelling?


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

steeleez said:


> Used the tunble dryer sheet method someone mentioned on this thread, works a treat!!


So please tell me more. What/how does this work?


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

dino said:


> Im sure i read on Autopia or Megs US forum that someone puts dryer sheets under the rear seats for a hidden but fresh smell?
> 
> Never tried it but might be worth a go....


Stick them in your pollen filter:thumb:


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

i have and always will use magic tree vanilla i just love the smell but the new black ice is really nice also, smells exactly like cool waters aftershave


----------



## steeleez (Jan 10, 2006)

Beeste just put a tumble dryer sheet (bounce for eg) under a seat in the car works great.


----------



## stewie (Dec 20, 2005)

Just put one of these in the Vectra B. Hung it from the centre arm rest thing so its out of sight. (Sorry for the poor pic)


----------



## Dwabo (Mar 6, 2006)

magic tree vanilla...love the stuff


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

where can you buy the magic vanilla from?


----------



## corksta (Mar 5, 2006)

giarc said:


> where can you buy the magic vanilla from?


Tesco sell them for about 49p


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

AG Autofresh for the wifes car.

Groits Leather Scent spray and Z10 for mine,I DO leave one of the 'magic tree' type 'new car' air fresheners in the car if it's not going to be used for any length of time,64p from Tesco's.

Speaking of Tescos if anyone was thinking of picking up MF from there, get them from the houshold section and NOT the car section as I believe they are identical just different packaging and the houshold ones are significantly cheaper!


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

My Dads got a bottle of magic tree vanilla scent that he just tops up the tree with, I dont know where he got it from though. My current favourite is Magic tree leather. I just tend to buy a new one every couple of weeks, as its only 64p who cares!


----------



## Stevie G (Mar 4, 2006)

My favourite at the minute isPB's Cherry although New Car is lovely too


----------



## Hotshot (Apr 12, 2006)

Richbrook poppy coral for me  Lemony goodness, or as im told by numerous others "tarts handbag fresh"


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Read on another forum where there was a discussion on fave air fresheners and someone said they use on of them Glade ones. The ones you stick in the house - glass with the jelly scent pattern. 

Thought that was a good idea as they seem to last ages. Will be purchasing one this week for the car to test it.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Hotshot said:


> Richbrook poppy coral for me  Lemony goodness, or as im told by numerous others "tarts handbag fresh"


Thats the one I got, its a bit strong, but your nose eventually gets used to it...


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

i find the smell of bottom burps is good enough for me:thumb:


----------



## Hotshot (Apr 12, 2006)

neilos said:


> Thats the one I got, its a bit strong, but your nose eventually gets used to it...


threw a new one in one day before a girl came to view my car, opened it up to take her for a test drive (of the car wahey etc inuendo) i nearly cried it was still so strong


----------



## Mark raw (Oct 1, 2007)

Ambi pur hang on vent type really nice but I get them from home bargains much much cheaper last for ages my fv is aqua like aftershave type smell, now usuing vanilla bouquet (not as overpowering as magic tree vanila which give me headache) and a cirusy on i can remeber name of. Be carefull with those glade one tho if you have to stop suddenly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Incubus (Jul 16, 2007)

do the autoglym air freshener and odour eliminator smell the same?


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

Ambi-Pur Williams F1 "Champion" air freshener mounted on air vent in car :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

at the moment im using autosmart berry blast, but i want to try a new car scent


----------



## Deano_2104 (Dec 3, 2007)

any one tried AS cherry Blast? 

i also use the AS airfreshners that smell the same as it, 

find it a plesent smell


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

isherdholi said:


> Ambi-Pur Williams F1 "Champion" air freshener mounted on air vent in car :thumb:


I soon got sick of that one, lol.

Try ambi-pur odour eliminator, best one so far! Lovely smell.


----------



## PDK (Apr 14, 2008)

Stumbled across this, they can custom make size, shape, logo, fragrance

http://www.autofresh.co.uk/fresheners.html

Could there be a market for a DW air freshner?


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

Autoglym odour eliminator is the best air freshener/de-odouriser I have used. It does actually remove odours, and even helped to fix my smelly aircon!

It leaves a clean, fresh, slighly like clean laundry smell. 

Ambi pur vent things are evil. I have seen 1 leak and it melted all the dash and satnav unit on a mk5 golf


----------



## akhan48 (Nov 25, 2007)

Dave I was thinking of doing the same! My air con smells a bit, I get a muggy smell when I first set off for work in the morning. How exactly did you do it with the AG OE? Please could you explain exactly how you did it?


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

I like AS blast berry


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

BenP said:


> AG Autofresh for me too (although I do have the Aromatek unit now). To me a magic tree is too pungent and makes car interiors smell like a cheap hooker's panties...but that's just my opinion!
> 
> Ben


Hookers pants don't smell like Magic tree's around here.

UNLESS magic tree do makerel on toast fragrance :tumbleweed:


----------



## alwyn (Feb 1, 2007)

Is the AG air freshner in trigger spray or aerosol because I was at the AG stand and the freshner and odour eliminator has to be sprayed onto a surface?


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

akhan48 said:


> Dave I was thinking of doing the same! My air con smells a bit, I get a muggy smell when I first set off for work in the morning. How exactly did you do it with the AG OE? Please could you explain exactly how you did it?


I just sprayed it into the carpets, and over the seats. I think that once I had started the aircon, the air helped to recirculate the ag oe.

I think it would be better if you change the pollen filter, and spray some onto that, or spray loads in the car and then put the aircon on recirculate


----------



## Pimpmyride (Jan 16, 2008)

AS Blast Berry is the nuts!!!


----------



## jonny feel good (Mar 9, 2007)

turtle wax NEW CAR for me:thumb:


----------



## Phil W (Oct 30, 2007)

Poppy Coral in the corner of the dash, and Magic Tree hanging from the Rear View Mirror.

Tempted to try some of this out and see how it performs...

Magic Tree in a Can


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

PDK said:


> Stumbled across this, they can custom make size, shape, logo, fragrance
> 
> http://www.autofresh.co.uk/fresheners.html
> 
> Could there be a market for a DW air freshner?


That's a good idea. :thumb:


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

jonny feel good said:


> turtle wax NEW CAR for me:thumb:


Any links? never heard of that!

Got a magic tree leather scent in at the moment, tbh i dont find anything else lasts apart from magic trees.


----------

